# Blade jamming



## Jaco (22 May 2022)

I have a whole lot of templates (door stops, serviette holders) that I copied onto some scrap mahogany 20mm thick.
This is not the first time I have cut mahogany.

I used the big Hegner polycut on slow speed and a #12 blade.

Starts off ok, then starts binding, jamming, and rips the blade out of the holder. Remember: get the hands out the way!!!!

Clean the machine, check the oil nipples on the arms, polish up the table top, insert new #12

Stuck clear packaging tape on the back. Same story again. This is now becoming an expensive exercise.

Stop, pack mahogany away in the best interests of the safety of the machine.

The machine cuts ok with pine, as I cut 64 box joints in 20mm pine yesterday.

Any ideas why?
I have cut up to 50mm 3D beech reindeer without issues.


----------



## Kittyhawk (24 May 2022)

No idea, sorry. But I sometimes have the same issue cutting Rimu which can be a bit resinous in parts.
I keep a wax candle handy and hold it against the running blade for a second or two and it solves the problem.
FWIW, in my old boatbuilding days we used a candle wax on brass screws to ease the resistance when driving them in, but to never use soap which does the same thing but is mildly corrosive.


----------



## Jaco (24 May 2022)

Forgot about wax, will try later in the week.


----------



## Adam W. (27 May 2022)

Mahogany can contain small mineral inclusions.


----------



## Tony Works Wood (28 May 2022)

Jaco said:


> I have a whole lot of templates (door stops, serviette holders) that I copied onto some scrap mahogany 20mm thick.
> This is not the first time I have cut mahogany.
> 
> I used the big Hegner polycut on slow speed and a #12 blade.
> ...


Are you performing rip cuts? If so it could be tension being released when cutting through the timber causing the wood to close up and nip the blade. Drive a small wooden wedge or flat screwdriver into the saw cut behind the saw blade to prevent the timber from closing up and nipping/jamming the blade. Give this a try, let me know if it works. Tony


----------



## Jaco (28 May 2022)

Thanks Tony, will give that a try (10 days time - I have a bee-hive to first finish off)


----------

